# long term reliability of allroad suspension system?



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

does anyone have an early allroad with 60, 70, 80k miles or more?
what has your experience been with the reliability of the adjustable suspension?
I can only imagine that they'll last 80k miles or so and require replacement at a cost of several thousand $
all comments appreciated


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: long term reliability of allroad suspension system? (silver30v)*

I haven't heard of any quality problems with allroad's air suspension. My friend's mom owns a 01, its air suspension still works fine after a couple of years of ownership.


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: long term reliability of allroad suspension system? (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_I haven't heard of any quality problems with allroad's air suspension. My friend's mom owns a 01, its air suspension still works fine after a couple of years of ownership.

how many miles?
I've seen quite a few allroads on ebay with 50-60k+ miles for good prices, but wonder about this
also, the current allroad lease deal is sweet (in which case I wouldn't have to worry about long term) but the buyout after the lease still looks good


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: long term reliability of allroad suspension system? (silver30v)*

01 allroad with 80000+km. She uses it as a realtor car to drive clients around.


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

*I have 40K..no problem. I know others.. with much more..*

Most of us all have extended warranties...just in case. Those who have had a problem with their suspension have been covered early on. So far no reports of an older ar having an leaks in their air bags or the air pump going... yet... GREAT Car!! Long term...turbos are more likely (IMHO) than the suspension.


----------

